# التبشير للعيلة والاقرباء والاصدقاء بدون ازعاج..



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2009)

التبشير للعيلة والاقرباء والاصدقاء بدون ازعاج..







كل مسيحي منا لديه أصدقاء، زملاء، أو أفراد من عائلته لا يعرفون المسيح. وعادة ما تكون مشاركة الأنجيل مع الآخرين مهمة صعبة. وتصعب هذه المهمة كلما قربت العلاقة. والكتاب يخبرنا أن هناك من سيضايقهم الأنجيل (لوقا 51:12-53). وبالطبع أنه من الصعب جرح مشاعر شخص ما تتعامل معه بصورة دائمة. ولكن، الكتاب المقدس يوصينا بمشاركة الأنجيل – ولا يوجد أعذار لعدم تنفيذ هذه الوصية (متي 19:28-20 و أعمال الرسل 8:1 و بطرس الأولي 15:3).

فكيف نتمكن من تبشير أفراد عائلتنا وأصدقائنا و معارفنا؟ أهم وأفضل ما يمكن أن تفعل هو أن تصلي من أجلهم. صل أن يغير الله قلوبهم وأن يفتح أعينهم (كورنثوس الثانية 4:4) للحقائق الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس. صل أن يقنعهم الله بحبه لهم وبأحتياجهم الي الخلاص من خلال يسوع المسيح (يوحنا 16:3). صل لأن يعطيك الله روح الحكمة وأن يعرفك كيف تبشرهم (يعقوب 5:1). 

وبالأضافة الي الصلاة، يجب عليك أن تعيش حياة مسيحية وأن تكون مثلاً جيداً أمامهم، حتي يمكنهم أن يروا التغيير الذي سببه الله في حياتك (بطرس الأولي 1:3-2). وكما قال القديس فرنسيس الأسيسي، "قم بوعظ الأنجيل كل الوقت وعند الأحتياج، استخدم بعض الكلمات".

وبعد كل هذا، يجب أن تكون علي أستعداد وأن تكون شجاعاً في مشاركتك للأنجيل. أعلن رسالة الله للخلاص من خلال يسوع المسيح لعائلتك وأصدقائك (رومية 9:10-10).

 وكن دائماً مستعداً للتحدث عن ايمانك (بطرس الأولي 15:3)، أفعل ذلك بلطف وأحترام. ولكن في النهاية، يجب علينا أن نترك خلاص أحبائنا في يد الله. فنعمة وقدرة الله هي التي تجذب الناس للخلاص، وليست محاولاتنا.
 وأفضل شيء يمكننا أن نفعله هو أن نصلي من أجلهم، وأن نعيش حياتنا المسيحية كقدوة لهم!


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)




----------



## Rosetta (24 يوليو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


----------



## النهيسى (25 يوليو 2009)

الله

موضوع مميز
وفى منتهى الجمالالرب يحفظك
شكرا
صلى لى


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

*red rose88*


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

النهيسى

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أغسطس 2009)

وكن دائماً مستعداً للتحدث عن ايمانك (بطرس الأولي 15:3)، أفعل ذلك بلطف وأحترام. ولكن في النهاية، يجب علينا أن نترك خلاص أحبائنا في يد الله. فنعمة وقدرة الله هي التي تجذب الناس للخلاص، وليست محاولاتنا.
  وأفضل شيء يمكننا أن نفعله هو أن نصلي من أجلهم، وأن نعيش حياتنا المسيحية كقدوة لهم!​ 
موضوع مميز ومهم
ميرسى كليمو​


----------



## KARL (20 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا ياكليمو
شكرا ليك
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2009)

كوكى

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2009)

karl

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

